# DIY cannonball?



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Styrofoam balls at Michaels.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

paper Mache is cheap and easy. Small round balloons wrapped with papermache. Let it dry and pop the balloon with a pin.


----------



## halloweenpropmaster (Aug 18, 2009)

wrap plastic bags from grocery stores into a ball and then cover it with paper mache.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree that the styrofoam balls would work great with black paint.


----------



## jeffiner (Sep 4, 2008)

we did styrofoam balls from Michael's in various sizes and then used toothpicks to hold them together. Styrofoam eats glue so we painted with grey first then black to give depth better grey then white.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

I made a cannon for Halloween last year and needed some cannonballs to complete my pirate cemetary. I was *going* to buy styrofoam balls but realized I might be in a high wind location. I figured something would come to me and several days later I found giant Christmas ornaments at the Dollar Store! Thankfully they had already put out Christmas stuff a month before Halloween. I bought 4 of them (styrofoam balls are *never* that cheap), sanded the mold separation lines down and painted them flat black. I turned the little ornament hanger "nipples" inward and hot glued them together in a pyramid. Done!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

I just use the plastic ball from the cheap ball and chain prop found at most stores at Halloween time. I found them on sale last year for $1 a piece. I lightly spray them with a texture spray and tie them together. They stand up better than foam balls and are cheaper.


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

I see cheap bowling balls at thrift stores all the time! Large, black, heavy and would stand up to any punishment year after year.


----------



## Chronovisor (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome idea and execution! I live in a windy area as well going to try either this or bowling balls.



rebelxwing said:


> I made a cannon for Halloween last year and needed some cannonballs to complete my pirate cemetary. I was *going* to buy styrofoam balls but realized I might be in a high wind location. I figured something would come to me and several days later I found giant Christmas ornaments at the Dollar Store! Thankfully they had already put out Christmas stuff a month before Halloween. I bought 4 of them (styrofoam balls are *never* that cheap), sanded the mold separation lines down and painted them flat black. I turned the little ornament hanger "nipples" inward and hot glued them together in a pyramid. Done!


----------

